# Freebsd development



## Alt (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi. I have some experiense in freebsd admining, and now i want to help the project by some my programming skills. 

So, i have question: How to start? Advise some first steps to become developer pls :e


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 23, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/projects/index.html
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/developers-handbook/


----------

